# cast iron shower drain



## analogmusicman (Jan 25, 2017)

you can see from the pic that this is a ci shower drain (people use plastic nowadays but 40 years ago they used ci I guess) you can see that this ci thing is a trap too. BTW had to pull out the old "donut" since it had a piece of broken pipe in it which I probably broke with the "air hammer" as I was chipping concrete around the drain 'cause the tile guy wanted to put in a different drain. the ci trap thing got a bit crooked as I was trying all sorts of things to get that durned "donut" and pipe outa there.which beings me to my question: anybody got any ideas how I can straighten out that ci thing? you DO want a level and straight drain,right? I don't want anymore broken pipe cause I've got the feeling there'd be another "donut" to deal with and I definitely don't need THAT! :down:

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

Maybe you want to have a look at this discussion.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=22343


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

So if you moved it you broke the seal.
The trick would be to go just past the next hub and cut it and change to plastic there.


----------



## analogmusicman (Jan 25, 2017)

nealtw said:


> So if you moved it you broke the seal.
> The trick would be to go just past the next hub and cut it and change to plastic there.



well,look NEALTW,seeing as how it's so damned tough to get a "donut" out of a hub,I may be wrong but, a slight movement of a pipe couldn't "break the seal"! (in my view anyway) anyway,what do homeowners do when there's a slight EARTHQUAKE which moves the underground pipes a bit,dig up all the pipes just in case a seal broke? I'd much rather believe that a pipe going into a "donut" has a certain amount of "leeway" as far as movement goes,before a seal breaks.

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

analogmusicman said:


> well,look NEALTW,seeing as how it's so damned tough to get a "donut" out of a hub,I may be wrong but, a slight movement of a pipe couldn't "break the seal"! (in my view anyway) anyway,what do homeowners do when there's a slight EARTHQUAKE which moves the underground pipes a bit,dig up all the pipes just in case a seal broke? I'd much rather believe that a pipe going into a "donut" has a certain amount of "leeway" as far as movement goes,before a seal breaks.
> 
> tnx,



When you say donut, explain what that is, most times the fitting is packed with oakum and filled with lead, are you talking about something else?

The ground might move under your feet in an earthquake but that dirt will take your house with it. It's the part of the house that don't move at the same speed that fall apart.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

Besides that if you just want to turn it back and say good enough. Get a length of pipe that fits in the hub, insert and rotate. or trim a 2x4 to fit.


----------



## analogmusicman (Jan 25, 2017)

nealtw said:


> When you say donut, explain what that is, most times the fitting is packed with oakum and filled with lead, are you talking about something else?
> 
> The ground might move under your feet in an earthquake but that dirt will take your house with it. It's the part of the house that don't move at the same speed that fall apart.


  gee,oakum and lead hasn't been used in decades. you must be LOOONG retired.
 what is used nowadays is a gasket or "donut" that fits in the cast iron hub and the pipe (ci or plastic) goes snugly into that. this is a very tight arrangement and explains why it's so durned tough to remove it. 

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

analogmusicman said:


> gee,oakum and lead hasn't been used in decades. you must be LOOONG retired.
> what is used nowadays is a gasket or "donut" that fits in the cast iron hub and the pipe (ci or plastic) goes snugly into that. this is a very tight arrangement and explains why it's so durned tough to remove it.
> 
> tnx,



I have seen those in asbestos cement pipe, we just broke one or the other.:thbup:


----------



## analogmusicman (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm guessing that plumbers might have some sort of tool that clamps onto the pipe with the hub and the pipe that has to be pulled out of the hub in order to separate the two. Dunno but that would make sense. 

tnx,


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

analogmusicman said:


> I'm guessing that plumbers might have some sort of tool that clamps onto the pipe with the hub and the pipe that has to be pulled out of the hub in order to separate the two. Dunno but that would make sense.
> 
> tnx,



I haven't seen much cast being used for yours and hubs for longer. so now that I have seen what you are talking about, I don't know what you could use.
I would have to be something like a gear puller. I would bet that a tool like that would not get a lot of use so it would be hack and cut because the hub can be replaced with a clamp system.
You could have cut yours out with a sawsall
Something like this
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuKHMyyRu9k[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Jan 27, 2017)

dig down to beneith that hub,  cut the cast iron, with a cut off blade and a grinder
buy a proflex  3000-22  ci x pl  band
and a  http://www.supplyhouse.com/Oatey-42237-2-or-3-PVC-Shower-Drain-with-Square-Snap-Tite-Stainless-Steel-Strainer

http://www.supplyhouse.com/Oatey-41620-5-x-6-Grey-PVC-Shower-Pan-Liner

install the pvc shower drain  flush with the concrete


----------

